# Burl bolts



## Tclem (Oct 20, 2014)

and a deer antler. 
Cherry. Chitttum. Walnut and Honduran rosewood. All stabilized.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 20, 2014)

Those look great Tony! The Chittum one is my favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

Tony I am not a bone/antler/tusk etc. fan but that one stole my heart. Did you dye that? I never seen antler that color it's gorgeous.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

PS they are all great but the antler just jumps off the screen for me is it sold already? If not I am a buyer.


----------



## SENC (Oct 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony I am not a bone/antler/tusk etc. fan but that one stole my heart. Did you dye that? I never seen antler that color it's gorgeous.


Did you use the new Mississippi language pack to decode his message and figure out which was which?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

SENC said:


> Did you use the new Mississippi language pack to decode his message and figure out which was which?



Unfortunately no. In order to have any language packs written, there has to be some literate translators. The only language packs unavailable to us are Mississippi and North Carolina and Georgia. Rumor has it they are looking for some retired teachers from neighboring states that may be able to translate for us from 3 generations removed . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> PS they are all great but the antler just jumps off the screen for me is it sold already? If not I am a buyer.


I actually dyed this myself. I send all my stuff to Mel but I had tried a batch a while back and I had some green resin left so I did these myself. I don't have your address in my contacts. Send it to me and I'll send it your way.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

Tony no way are you kidding? We still have a turning trade open (I have not forgotten) so let's count this as your half and I will fulfill mine before this year is out if that's okay? 

Great job on the pen Tony. I'm thrilled to get it. That dye job you did is superb. No matter what Hen says.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony no way are you kidding? We still have a turning trade open (I have not forgotten) so let's count this as your half and I will fulfill mine before this year is out if that's okay?
> 
> Great job on the pen Tony. I'm thrilled to get it. That dye job you did is superb. No matter what Hen says.


That will work bud I'll get it to you and if Henry says anything...... Well who cares. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh and I do have your address. I looked at another Kevin in my contacts. I'll get it out to tou

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 20, 2014)

Great looking batch of Bolt Actions.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 20, 2014)

They all look great Tony !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

